# Days of the week.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you find living here that you are never sure what day of the week it is?
I have just had to look to see if it is Sunday or Monday lol.
I can have a fair guess by the traffic but of course if it is a public holiday that I know nothing about it throws my theory.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you find living here that you are never sure what day of the week it is?
> I have just had to look to see if it is Sunday or Monday lol.
> I can have a fair guess by the traffic but of course if it is a public holiday that I know nothing about it throws my theory.


Absolutely, I was very surprised to find Saturday was Saturday and not in fact Friday as I had thought. I was wondering where my morning news programme was.........


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't get confused so much of which day it is. It's the weekend that's throws me off balance. I go to go out for example on a Sunday afternoon thinking it be quite etc to find I get caught up in school traffic! Or I go to go somewhere on a Friday to find some places opening late due to the Friday prayers etc. I also get thrown off the course with the Thursday nights.. which are like our Friday/Saturday nights. I really don't remember the last time I really got dressed up for a good night out at the weekend!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you find living here that you are never sure what day of the week it is?
> I have just had to look to see if it is Sunday or Monday lol.
> I can have a fair guess by the traffic but of course if it is a public holiday that I know nothing about it throws my theory.


I am always thrown off by the work week beginning on Sunday. My friends at home and in England always forget as well. I'm assuming that doesn't go away easily....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> I am always thrown off by the work week beginning on Sunday. My friends at home and in England always forget as well. I'm assuming that doesn't go away easily....




I don't think it ever goes away


----------

